# American Bicycle Clubs 1880



## filmonger (Feb 2, 2016)

from

https://archive.org/stream/wheelworld00lond#page/198/mode/1up

This is a really cool mag...I love all the english club logos...you will have to visit the link.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 2, 2016)

This one might have been the first pre-curser to the real motorcycle club gang symbol







 

Cool Irish Photo





Dublin Club


----------



## Handyman (Feb 2, 2016)

and what city has one of the oldest bicycle clubs in the USA.........Fitchburg !  Home of the Iver Johnson bicycle.


----------



## chitown (Feb 2, 2016)

The Lake View Cycling Club in front of its clubhouse at 401-403 Orchard Street (address is on the old numbering system) in the 1890s. — _Chicago History Museum_

_

 _


----------



## Cdollar4 (Feb 2, 2016)

Great info!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## chitown (Feb 3, 2016)

1888 Wichita club (Wyatt Earp era)





George Lewis (designer of  the Aluminum Silver Kings) on the bottom far left


----------



## wasp3245 (Feb 3, 2016)

Great club photos and history
Here is a mid 1890's Chicago Cycling Club located on the near south side.


----------



## wasp3245 (Feb 3, 2016)

chitown said:


> The Lake View Cycling Club in front of its clubhouse at 401-403 Orchard Street (address is on the old numbering system) in the 1890s. — _Chicago History Museum_
> 
> _
> 
> _



Great photo of the Lakeview club. Note they have female club members. This was a rarity among the clubs. Not only did they have female members but they had voting rights! Also note the female bike in the foreground.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 7, 2016)

wasp3245 said:


> Great photo of the Lakeview club. Note they have female club members. This was a rarity among the clubs. Not only did they have female members but they had voting rights! Also note the female bike in the foreground.




That is a great photo! Any idea where that address would be today? I lived in Lakeview up until recently.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 7, 2016)

bowersmb said:


> That is a great photo! Any idea where that address would be today? I lived in Lakeview up until recently.



I just did I quick search and found the map below. If these numbers are correct, that house would be a couple blocks south of Fullerton (2300 N. Orchard), which would put this house in Lincoln Park. A quick look on google maps suggests that this house is now gone.

http://www.lib.uchicago.edu/e/collections/maps/chi1890/G4104-C6P33-1897-B536-NE.html


----------



## wasp3245 (Feb 7, 2016)

filmonger said:


> This one might have been the first pre-curser to the real motorcycle club gang symbol
> 
> View attachment 282178
> 
> ...



Great photo ..the safety is a Hillman and Herbert  circa 1885..this model was copied by Columbia in 1888 with the Veloce  and the 1889&90 Camel back ..safeties


----------



## wasp3245 (Feb 7, 2016)

chitown said:


> 1888 Wichita club (Wyatt Earp era)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please note the safety bicycle ..lower right ... Victor cross frame  1887   first American made safety bicycle ... Introduced March 1887


----------

